# Calculation of VAT and VRT on car import from North



## Cayne (12 Mar 2009)

Query from one of my work colleagues here in regard to the payment of VAT on new car imports from Northern Ireland. 

Is VAT payable on the VRT element of the purchase? Or is it just on the base price of the vehicle. 

I have an inclination that the VAT is also payable on the VRT, a sort of tax on tax! Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## soy (13 Mar 2009)

Correct, we pay tax on tax.


----------



## mistermister (20 Mar 2009)

You don't pay uk vat when you buy the car. There is a form for this that you and the dealer fill out.

Then you pay irish vat and then you pay vrt on the price of the car + vat.


----------



## korpy (7 May 2009)

How much would be the VRT for a new commercial van ( Ford Transit for ex.) from the North?


----------



## Speedwell (7 May 2009)

korpy said:


> How much would be the VRT for a new commercial van ( Ford Transit for ex.) from the North?


 

https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showCarCalculator

You will need some details but should find your answer here I think.


----------

